
Haxe – target multiple architectures with one toolkit - FuNe
https://haxe.org/
======
strcpy1980
Garbage collection is no way to dominate as a modern software development
language. Programming with garbage collection is fun, but when you want to
squeeze 100% of CPU from application, or reduce memory footprint, the only
true option is C/C++ or may be Rust, if you are ready for risk of new
language.

